# Hughes & Kettner TubeMeister 18



## metalguy_hk (May 8, 2012)

Guys, anyone own this new head who can share your comments? How is the sound if I plug in a metal pedal with TM18. I am still waiting this head available at my local shops to try it out. I am actually looking a new tube head sounds similar to Krank. I play heavy shit like Pantera, Zakk, Slipknot, thanks


----------



## fps (May 8, 2012)

metalguy_hk said:


> Guys, anyone own this new head who can share your comments? How is the sound if I plug in a metal pedal with TM18. I am still waiting this head available at my local shops to try it out. I am actually looking a new tube head sounds similar to Krank. I play heavy shit like Pantera, Zakk, Slipknot, thanks



Hey, I think this is a really good amp, I tried one briefly, certainly you'd need to use a boost to be playing heavy music, if you use a metal pedal for your distortion rather than the amp's distortion I don't think it makes much difference what you end up plugging into, or do you mean you're going to use an OD pedal in front of the distortion? The tone is clear, I like it, though I only played it briefly.


----------



## wzh (May 8, 2012)

Hey, I have this amp and I don't use any boosts at the moment. The sound is very versatile, and you can basically dial the tone you want. Altough be aware that the gain structure is more like a Mesa than lets say 5150. I don't have any sample clips per se, but you can check my band on youtube. search for Final Sacrifice Katowice, you should find our full set (I cant paste it, as I have youtube blocked at work FML  )


----------



## BornToLooze (May 8, 2012)

It can get pretty heavy, I can post clips in a little bit

EDIT: Here you go, Heavy Shit, no boost, complete with my shitty playing because I haven't played any of that stuff in a couple months
http://soundcloud.com/borntolooze/heavy-shit


----------



## metalguy_hk (May 8, 2012)

fps said:


> Hey, I think this is a really good amp, I tried one briefly, certainly you'd need to use a boost to be playing heavy music, if you use a metal pedal for your distortion rather than the amp's distortion I don't think it makes much difference what you end up plugging into, or do you mean you're going to use an OD pedal in front of the distortion? The tone is clear, I like it, though I only played it briefly.



What if using an OD drive pedal to boost the distortion of the amp head?


----------



## wzh (May 8, 2012)

I would use an OD pedal paired with noise gate in front to get more bite, but I don't think it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## metalguy_hk (May 8, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> It can get pretty heavy, I can post clips in a little bit
> 
> EDIT: Here you go, Heavy Shit, no boost, complete with my shitty playing because I haven't played any of that stuff in a couple months
> Heavy Shit by BornToLooze on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Thanks for yr demo. I'mgonna try this out this coming weekend in my local store. I guess i'm gonna pay for it


----------



## metalguy_hk (May 8, 2012)

wzh said:


> I would use an OD pedal paired with noise gate in front to get more bite, but I don't think it's absolutely necessary.



Actally my pedal board od drive and metal pedal. But thanks for yr comments


----------



## Sephael (May 8, 2012)

Absolutely love mine. When I want super heavy I plug a tight metal directly into the fx return and just use the amp as a power amp. Sweet thing is that changing channels still has an effect on the sound. Don't need a pedal to be heavy (though it isnt nearly as heavy as the tight metal or my dark terror) and it has a built in boost for the lead channel already. For cleans I toss in a delay and a chorus and absolutely love the sounds I get from it. 

The matching 1x12 sounds phenomenal too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 8, 2012)

Just wondering, if you want a low-watt amp that sounds like a Krank, why not get one of their 20 or 50 watters? 

Krankenstein 50w

Rev Pro 50w

Krankenstein 20w

Rev Pro 20w


----------



## metalguy_hk (May 8, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just wondering, if you want a low-watt amp that sounds like a Krank, why not get one of their 20 or 50 watters?
> 
> Krankenstein 50w
> 
> ...



Becz there is only one dealer in HK who sell Krank amp, but all the Krank amp has sold out and the owner told me that they won't import anymore. I have asked couple of sellers from ebay, all of them are not willing to ship out of the States due to policy issue


----------



## metalguy_hk (May 8, 2012)

Sephael said:


> Absolutely love mine. When I want super heavy I plug a tight metal directly into the fx return and just use the amp as a power amp. Sweet thing is that changing channels still has an effect on the sound. Don't need a pedal to be heavy (though it isnt nearly as heavy as the tight metal or my dark terror) and it has a built in boost for the lead channel already. For cleans I toss in a delay and a chorus and absolutely love the sounds I get from it.
> 
> The matching 1x12 sounds phenomenal too.



Great, thanks for your comments!


----------



## Sinster (Jun 10, 2012)

When I play my pedals through my TM18 it has a metallic sound to it. I'm running a 1x12 which has a Greenback 16 ohms. Anyone experiencing this?


----------



## Sephael (Jun 11, 2012)

What type of pedals and are you running them through the front or loop? I tend to not use pedals on the front end because delay/reverb/etc sound better after the pre, and distortion I like to bypass the pre completely.


----------



## mindwalker (Jun 11, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> Here you go, Heavy Shit, no boost, complete with my shitty playing because I haven't played any of that stuff in a couple months
> http://soundcloud.com/borntolooze/heavy-shit



Humm... link doesn't work ?


----------



## edsped (Jun 11, 2012)

Sinster said:


> When I play my pedals through my TM18 it has a metallic sound to it. I'm running a 1x12 which has a Greenback 16 ohms. Anyone experiencing this?


Nope, I use my G-Major with my TM18 combo and have no problems.


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 11, 2012)

Love my TM18, I run a MXR OD in front and Im really happy with the tone.

Clips of some of my stuff is in my sig. IT's all direct using the inbuilt redbox.

I must admit I am tihnking of getting a second smaller head. Liking the look of the Laboga Beast 15


----------



## Sinster (Jun 13, 2012)

Sephael said:


> What type of pedals and are you running them through the front or loop? I tend to not use pedals on the front end because delay/reverb/etc sound better after the pre, and distortion I like to bypass the pre completely.



Aqua-Puss and Phase 90 in the FX loop..


Green-Rhino, DS-1, BD-2, MXR OD Classic, 78 Badass, Little Big Muff, and BYO in front. I do have a Dunlop wah that I removed thinking it might be that.


----------



## McBonez (Jun 13, 2012)

Tubemeister with ehx lpb would probably fare nicely for you.


----------

